# Wait times for Kioti order



## Matt6485

Hi All,

I have a CK3510 HST and am upgrading to a DK5310SE HST Cab. I ordered it on July 19th, and was told it would hopefully be available by the end of the year, but that there was no definite time they could quote. Looks like Kioti, along with most manufacturers, are experiencing supply chain issues. Just wondering how long others might be waiting on a new Kioti that they have ordered. I am located in Wendell, NC, and am literally 5 minutes from their headquarters. My dealer is 5 minutes away as well, so I know it has nothing to with proximity.


----------



## BigT

Howdy Matt, welcome to the tractor forum.

It's amazing, there are shortages seemingly everywhere. I was at my local Lowes store today, and they only had three zero turn mowers on display. Normally they have maybe 15 mowers on display.


----------



## nota4re

Team Tractor in AZ has the DK4210SEHC in stock and you could ship it - no sales tax. San Joaquin Tractor in Bakersfield, CA has a DK6010SEHC in stock. Just a matter of when you need it and the cost to ship it.

I purchased a DK4210SEHC a couple of months ago - and LOVE it!!


----------



## SidecarFlip

Seems as though ALL tractor and implement related items are that way (slow to deliver). I bought a new (2021) Kubota 4x5 round baler but I didn't want it until fall. Interestingly, my dealer called me and told me he got one in from another dealer and if I wanted it, I'd better come down and sign the papers on it as chances of getting another one this year would be slim to none so I did (purchase it) but it's still at my dealer because I'll finish out the year with my NH 450 (which I'm trading in) on the Kubota bailer.

Tractors and accessories are hard to get here and so are consumable parts like filters. Has to be related to supply chain disruptions.

Because I prefer to deal on equipment locally, I'd never consider purchasing from a dealer that was far away. If I have issues I want to be dealing with a local dealer with a local service department.

I sure as heck would never consider paying for the transportation of a tractor or implement from a not local dealer to here, especially with the going rate of $1.75 to $3.00 per mile. Makes no economic sense to me.


----------



## nota4re

SidecarFlip said:


> If I have issues I want to be dealing with a local dealer with a local service department.


A local-to-you dealer is going to have no problem servicing your tractor. It's a profit center and even warranty work is compensated for by the manufacturer. Would they have preferred to sell you the tractor, sure. Will they turn down the service business? No.



SidecarFlip said:


> I sure as heck would never consider paying for the transportation of a tractor or implement from a not local dealer to here, especially with the going rate of $1.75 to $3.00 per mile. Makes no economic sense to me.


You might want to think about this a little more. Prices for tractors (and cars/trucks) can vary a LOT from region to region and combine that with the possibility of paying no sales tax and it can make a lot of economic sense. And then you should really consider the scenario of how much you may NEED the tractor sooner. If you have a business and a broken tractor, it might make a lot of economic sense to pay something more to have it sooner.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I never pay sales tax on any tractor or implement purchase anyway, I have a Michigan ag exemption so nothing farm related is taxable.

Why I have more than one prime mover in the first place, not that I have issues with any of them anyway and... Far as buying locally versus not, every dealer I know of (we have 5 of various brands within 30 miles of here), every one will put your 'repair' issues at the back, *behind* their customers that bought their units from them in the first place. How business works. No dealer will compromise his customers by working on a unit he didn't sell in the first place.

Dealers shuffle equipment between each other all the time, depending on needs. How I got my new bailer. Came from another dealer in another state and there was no transportation charges involved. My local dealer had something the other dealer wanted so they traded.


----------



## nota4re

Sometimes EVERY post is not about you....


----------



## SidecarFlip

I'm a little different than you are. I don't 'love' my tractors and there is no romance with them. They are for work, not playing. Love my wife and my dog and my kids but machinery, not a chance.

Have a nice day and try to get up on the right side of the bed tomorrow morning.

Why anyone would buy a tractor that was miles away and pay for transportation costs is beyond me and then wind up with a unit that is foreign to the local dealer. Don't compute with me at all.


----------



## nota4re

SidecarFlip said:


> Why anyone would buy a tractor that was miles away and pay for transportation costs is beyond me and then wind up with a unit that is foreign to the local dealer. Don't compute with me at all.


ALL things being equal - price, availability, etc yes, get from a local dealer. But the OP is saying he could be facing a long lead time from local dealer. So, what if he could purchase now - rather than 6 months from now from a dealer farther away? Depending on his needs and planned use, that 6-months saving might have value to him. And you are also assuming that the tractor + transportation cost is MORE than a local price... that could also be wrong. In my case, the tractor I purchased with transportation cost was FAR less expensive, and I had it much sooner. The other silly thing you say is that Kioti or a Kubota purchased from a remote dealer is "foreign" to a local dealer. That's just nonsense.

I didn't TELL op to buy from another dealer, I told him to check and compare. It's done ALL the time with cars and trucks which are often much more complex machines and quite often even larger expenditures.


----------



## Matt6485

I have already put down a non-refundable deposit on the tractor, so shopping elsewhere is out of the question. I bought my current Kioti from the same place and have had no issues with services or parts. I was just curious if other folks had a tractor on order to see how they'd been waiting. Hopefully it will be here soon!


----------



## dynoscott

Matt6485 said:


> I have already put down a non-refundable deposit on the tractor, so shopping elsewhere is out of the question. I bought my current Kioti from the same place and have had no issues with services or parts. I was just curious if other folks had a tractor on order to see how they'd been waiting. Hopefully it will be here soon!


I ordered a CK2610 HST in mid August.


----------



## unsquidly

Have you gotten your new Kioti yet?


----------



## unsquidly

dynoscott said:


> I ordered a CK2610 HST in mid August.


How long of a lead time did they tell you for this one?


----------



## dynoscott

unsquidly said:


> Have you gotten your new Kioti yet?


No, not yet. The dealership has no clue as to how much longer I'll have to wait.


----------



## unsquidly

dynoscott said:


> No, not yet. The dealership has no clue as to how much longer I'll have to wait.



That sucks but sounds about right these days......Can I ask why you are getting the CK2610 vs the CK3510


----------



## dynoscott

No emissions equipment that you need to run a regen cycle. I would have liked the extra power but don't really need it for what I'm using it for.


----------



## SidecarFlip

cannot remember if I posted this but... Have a pretty good friend who is the parts manager at the kind of local Kioti dealer and was yacking with him on the phone the other day about something not related to tractors and in the course of conversation he asked me if my Kubota dealer was getting in any new units. I was told by him (the owner of the Kubota dealership) that the only units they were getting in were ordered for customers, no floorplan units at all and my friend at the Kioti dealer told me it was now Kioti's policy that they would only build tractors for customers with a signed contract and a down payment, no exceptions and no floor plan units either. He said they didn't have one unit on the lot and haven't had any for a while.

I believe with the current supply chain morass and the clot of ships trying to unload containers and the cost increase of raw materials (mostly steel and aluminum which have increased over 35% since last year this time (and I know that because I buy steel and aluminum for my fab shop) that tractor manufacturers are only building for secured customers. Same with parts. I need a new fuse block for my OS tractor because the one I have is cracked and I had to order it with no end date. I can get by with mine, but it needs replaced. When it comes in, it comes in. No big deal. I fully understand supply chain economics.

Interestingly, I ordered a new Astro Pneumatic 1/2" impact for the shop from Summit racing and they have been pushed back a couple times now. Now the expected delivery date is 01-10-22. Been on order for 2 months already. Asked if I wanted to cancel. I said no because it just a shop addition and I have a couple 1/2" impacts now. Told them to keep it on order and when it comes in, ship it. No big deal.

People today need to get over the 'I want it now attitude' because it won't happen now. If you really want it, you should be willing to wait. If not, don't buy it so you won't be dismayed.


----------



## Tumblindown

SidecarFlip said:


> cannot remember if I posted this but... Have a pretty good friend who is the parts manager at the kind of local Kioti dealer and was yacking with him on the phone the other day about something not related to tractors and in the course of conversation he asked me if my Kubota dealer was getting in any new units. I was told by him (the owner of the Kubota dealership) that the only units they were getting in were ordered for customers, no floorplan units at all and my friend at the Kioti dealer told me it was now Kioti's policy that they would only build tractors for customers with a signed contract and a down payment, no exceptions and no floor plan units either. He said they didn't have one unit on the lot and haven't had any for a while.
> 
> I believe with the current supply chain morass and the clot of ships trying to unload containers and the cost increase of raw materials (mostly steel and aluminum which have increased over 35% since last year this time (and I know that because I buy steel and aluminum for my fab shop) that tractor manufacturers are only building for secured customers. Same with parts. I need a new fuse block for my OS tractor because the one I have is cracked and I had to order it with no end date. I can get by with mine, but it needs replaced. When it comes in, it comes in. No big deal. I fully understand supply chain economics.
> 
> Interestingly, I ordered a new Astro Pneumatic 1/2" impact for the shop from Summit racing and they have been pushed back a couple times now. Now the expected delivery date is 01-10-22. Been on order for 2 months already. Asked if I wanted to cancel. I said no because it just a shop addition and I have a couple 1/2" impacts now. Told them to keep it on order and when it comes in, ship it. No big deal.
> 
> People today need to get over the 'I want it now attitude' because it won't happen now. If you really want it, you should be willing to wait. If not, don't buy it so you won't be dismayed.


Why should we learn to 'Live with Less" ? Are we supposed to accept soviet-style excuses for mismanaged goobermint?

If our feckless Transportation Secretary would have done his job instead of taking Months off with his husband for paternity leave, if our.......

Nevermind.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Good point except other than he's ill suited for the job (like most of Biden's appointees), it's not his fault. It's the 'Boss's fault and we all get to live with it, like it or not. Not going to get better anytime soon. In fact it's gonna get worse, much worse. What is the now famous meme?

Go Brandon....

It's going to be a long cold winter, even in the deep south.


----------



## BinVa

Parts availability from JD are no better. Stopped by today to check on potential needs for repairing the burned tractor. Special order parts may not be available til after new year’s. Dealer inventory trades are their best source for non-stock/warehouse items. Fortunately I deal with a large dealer with multiple stores and a good in-house inventory. So far everything I think I need is available….tho not cheap!! B.


----------



## Tumblindown

SidecarFlip said:


> Good point except other than he's ill suited for the job (like most of Biden's appointees), it's not his fault. It's the 'Boss's fault and we all get to live with it, like it or not. Not going to get better anytime soon. In fact it's gonna get worse, much worse. What is the now famous meme?
> 
> Go Brandon....
> 
> It's going to be a long cold winter, even in the deep south.


I'm in Florida half the year. It's my domicile. Michigan is my Summer residence.

The differences in the two States is astonishing.

You get the goobermint you deserve. Always. Always, always, always.

Always.

DeSantis is who Trump was trying to be.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Think I'd jump on Tractor House and buy a complete salvage tractor. Might be less expensive overall. Most JD dealers are multiple outlet franchises now. Deere and Company systematically got rid of the independents. CNH did the same thing. Is it an insurance job or are you paying outright? Seems to me that the only independents left are the lower tier dealers selling brands like Mahindra, Kioti and a few others. Kubota is pushing the multi outlet franchises as well presently.

I know they have been on my dealer about it but he sells volume in both compact and large ag units too. I consider him a 'mom and pop' shop, but I prefer that over say the JD supermarket dealer and yes, I have some JD implements. Not tractors.

I find the JD dealers and the CNH dealers (I have CNH hay tools too) to be very impersonal and way too business like. This is farming, not some high powered industry like automotive. Myself, I want to deal with my dealer on a first name basis and be able to go in the shop and converse with his employees, which I do. That don't happen at the local JD dealer or the local CNH dealer. Like the new Kubota (Kneverland) round bailer I purchased. My dealer will remove the CNH electronics from the tractor (which I had to install myself because the CNH dealer was 'too busy' to install them) and install and test the Kneverland Focus electronic controls in their shop at no extra charge. Included in the price of the bailer, plus they will come and fetch the tractor from here as well as the CNH (New Holland Bailer) I traded in.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Tumblindown said:


> I'm in Florida half the year. It's my domicile. Michigan is my Summer residence.
> 
> The differences in the two States is astonishing.
> 
> You get the goobermint you deserve. Always. Always, always, always.
> 
> Always.
> 
> DeSantis is who Trump was trying to be.


I was born in Florida. Have no desire to go back. Far as DeSantis is concerned, I'll reserve my opinion on that score.


----------



## brandon barnes

When I ordered my ck2610 9 months ago it took my dealer just under 3 months to get it. It was a bummer because I really needed it, but I live in rural Montana and my dealer is 175 miles away. A closer dealer around 90 miles away told me it would probably take them longer because they don't sell tons of tractors and the "big boy" dealerships usually receive orders faster because of the high volume of machines they sell. That's why I went with the bigger dealership, just sucks if I have any issues.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Couple comments..

I you needed it 'right away', you should have bought another brand from a dealer closer to you. Myself, I always deal with a local to me dealers because if an issue arises, they are closer and can deal with it much more conveniently.

The days of I want it now are over with for the immediate future because of Covid and workforce non availability. People in general need to get over the 'I want it now' attitude' Not going to play now or in the future.

You could have bought used, there are a ton of used Kioti's on Tractor House. Myself, I prefer new with a warranty over used and a pig in a poke buy.

As an aside, when I bought my cab M9000 in 2004, I special ordered it even though my dealer (who is a volume dealer) had them in stock but I wanted it built a certain way with certain options and I waited 6 months for it because it was built to order. How it plays even back then in 2004.

I have a good friend who owns a Kioti dealership and he told me that Kioti no longer floorplans tractors except in very limited quantities and they will only 'build' a unit with a signed sales contract and a deposit on it. If the unit you wanted wasn't one of the 'limited floorplan models'. You get to wait. That is how it works today.

That probably won't change in the immediate future.

Like big trucks. One of my hunting buddies owns a fleet of 54 tractor trailers and he turns them over when they reach a million miles. He has to order new ones a year in advance now as the truck builders only build to order, even for fleet orders.

Again, myself, I'd never buy a tractor from any dealer 175 miles away. If you have warranty issue, you are basically screwed. Why I deal locally. Just so happens that my dealer is local (Kubota) but if they weren't, I'd most likely be farming with a different brand, one with local representation.

I'm not color or brand loyal. I like Kubota's and have excellent luck with them but if my dealer wasn't local, I'd be operating something else and I don't let price be a consideration either. They are all competitively priced, no matter what brand. If they weren't they would not sell units.

Good luck with yours. Hope you don't ever have a warranty issue that requires dealer intervention. I've found that dealers, being independent businessmen, tend to put their customers first when it comes to repairs and everyone else gets to wait at the back of the line.


----------

